# Poloron 832



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

This fine Poloron (circa 1970) was under the house I bought. Poloron was somewhere in Ohio and went bellyup. It is ready for a restoration project. I'm REALLY attached to it but if someone has a burning desire to restore it, I could let it go for say, hmmm, lemme think.....76 cents. Now, don't crash the servers emailing me all at once!

<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/poloron.jpg">


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Does that include shipping to Louisiana, if so I will give you $1.00 for it. (cover shipping/handling/crating)

Andy


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy, you're a prince, a real prince. Shipping from TN is mutiphased....a nickel a mile to the MS/LA border, then $97 a mile in LA....see I saw that movie "Swamp Thing" amd I'll have to arm up real good in Mississippi. Doug


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You dont have to worry*

dougand3
As you can see Andy has "Swamp Thing" caged in glass hes using it as his avatar.:lmao: :lmao: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is kinda neat. Does it run?


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

No, it doesn't run...there is so much rust underneath, I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Didn`t you have that thang on eBAY awhile back and could not get any bids on it?.:argh:


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I had it on ebay...it was a traumatic experience that I don't want to talk about. The pain goes deep, very deep...the pain touches every fiber of my being.

Doug

PS It could have been that $9.99 was too high a starting bid.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Come on*

Doug
No one bid at all i cant believe no one bid on that fine machine :drinkin: Did you tell them how its a classic and they would never find another like it.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, I got the idea from seeing an Oliver lawn tractor from the 1970s that looked far worse than mine go for $1500. I thought, hmmmmmmm, maybe there is a Poloron fan club out there and THEY WILL GIVE ME BIG BUCKS! Guess I was wrong, yuk yuk.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*fan?*

never heard of a Poloron fan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What about the hat*



> _Originally posted by dougand3 _
> *Jody, I got the idea from seeing an Oliver lawn tractor from the 1970s that looked far worse than mine go for $1500. I thought, hmmmmmmm, maybe there is a Poloron fan club out there and THEY WILL GIVE ME BIG BUCKS! Guess I was wrong, yuk yuk. *



Did you offer a Poloron hat with it if they knew they were getting a hat you might get big bucks for it:tellyou: The way people are about hats you never know:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, it has a cap...I'm not sure it helps it sell, tho.


<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/poloroncap.jpg">


----------

